# Gta 5 save location non steam version



## stoggs1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey guys how's it goin?  Well I'm in the process of backing up all of my files on computer since on planning on installing windows 10 in the next couple of days and I need help finding my grand theft auto saves.


I have the boxed retail non steam version of the game.  Thanks in advanced


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 29, 2016)

Try:
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Profiles


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok,thanks il check that when I get home,2nite


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Feb 29, 2016)

Report back


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 29, 2016)

its in your Docs folder like @marmiteonpizza  said. I own a non steam version, and i had to find it to install a Dl'd save game.


----------

